# Knot Q: hangman's noose



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

I never had anyone show me how to tie lures and such to fishing line. I started making a knot that for all intents and purposes is a hangman's noose.
I take the line through the hok or lure eye and bring it up so it is hanging by a "U" or "V" to be more precise. I then take the free end and wrapp it around the V about 8-10 times and then put the end through the loop formed at the top of the V. I gently pull it tight and as I do is slides down to the eye. I trim off most of the tag that is left over.

Anyone else do this or is this just dumb?


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

whoops...probably wrong forum!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Sounds like a clinch knot. That was my basic knot for most of my fishing life. I think it's as strong as any. I've pretty much gone to the uni-knot as my go to because I mostly use braid and it's hard to poke the tag end through the tiny hole that braid leaves next to the hook eye. Most knots will hold as long as you tie them with proper technique and care.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> Sounds like a clinch knot. That was my basic knot for most of my fishing life. I think it's as strong as any. I've pretty much gone to the uni-knot as my go to because I mostly use braid and it's hard to poke the tag end through the tiny hole that braid leaves next to the hook eye. Most knots will hold as long as you tie them with proper technique and care.


I looked up the cinch knot, mine is like that except I form a loop at the end away from the lure.


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

my buddy uses the hangman's noose. i prefer the palomar. its alot easier than the noose and alot stronger imo


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

http://www.netknots.com/html/san_diego_jam_knot.html
this what youre tying? Good knot. Like a reverse clinch or something. Guys use that on the west coast on tuna and whatnot. Can't beat it for braid and big game.
I love the clinch because I can take it out real quick(scrape it backwards with fingernails) and re-tie in a jiffy.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

My favorite knots:

--Arbor knot for anchoring line to spool
--Palomar knot for fastening braid to tackle
--Albright knot for fastening fluoro or mono leader to braid
--Trilene knot for fastening mono to tackle.

Spent a week doing testing last year. Tie a big snap on each end of a short length of line, using two different knots, then pull apart until something breaks. These knots came out as the least likely to break before the line. BTW, also a good way to compare different fishing lines. Probably unscientific, and your results may not match, but I'm confident in these knots, and confidence is one of the secrets to success. 

andesangler


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

There was a tv fishing show that did a season long test on knots.It put knot versus knot using 3 different kinds of line.The season I saw it on,the palomar knot won it all.It was rated the best for mono,braid,& floro(I think that was the 3rd type of line they used).That's the only knot I ever use whether it'd be mono or braid.Also I read in one of them magazines that when using the clinch knot,that unless you double the line through at first that it's only about 80% of the line test rating.


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

Learn the Palomar and forget the rest....easy and strong!


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

Photog said:


> I never had anyone show me how to tie lures and such to fishing line. I started making a knot that for all intents and purposes is a hangman's noose.
> I take the line through the hok or lure eye and bring it up so it is hanging by a "U" or "V" to be more precise. I then take the free end and wrapp it around the V about 8-10 times and then put the end through the loop formed at the top of the V. I gently pull it tight and as I do is slides down to the eye. I trim off most of the tag that is left over.
> 
> Anyone else do this or is this just dumb?


That is the first knot that my dad taught me to tie a long time ago. It works well but it takes too long to tie. Learn the Palomar knot like another guy said. That is the fastest and easiest knot to tie, and its also the strongest.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

When I first read this post I thought photog just had too much time on is hands since years ago this was just called a basic fishing knot. If by chance he is really trying to learn something about knots I would suggest going to "animated knots by grog" websight it is the best sight I have found.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

here ya go...

http://www.animatedknots.com/


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> http://www.netknots.com/html/san_diego_jam_knot.html
> this what youre tying? Good knot. Like a reverse clinch or something. Guys use that on the west coast on tuna and whatnot. Can't beat it for braid and big game.
> I love the clinch because I can take it out real quick(scrape it backwards with fingernails) and re-tie in a jiffy.


BINGO! We have a winner! Exactly what I have been tying. Very cool animation there.
I am gonna learn the Palomar next, looks easy enough.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Photog said:


> BINGO! We have a winner! Exactly what I have been tying. Very cool animation there.
> I am gonna learn the Palomar next, looks easy enough.


Yeah and like I said, thats the knot they use out west fishing for the bigguns. Makes it easier to tie if you hang a weight on the lure hook while tying.. Palomar seems like a fine knot and sure is popular. I've just never seen a need to change anything.

btw what did I win???? 

Field and Stream: http://www.fieldandstream.com/photos/gallery/fishing/bass/where-fish/2009/02/strongest-fishing-knots

*The Strongest Terminal Knot (for tying on a lure or fly)*
The Winner: Six-turn San Diego jam: 94%
Also tested:
Palomar knot: 91% 
Five-turn double clinch (or Trilene knot): 87%
Five-turn improved clinch: 86%


*Light-to-heavy line splice, for tying on thicker lines such as shock leaders.*

Winner: Six-turn Yucatan knot
(doubled line): 157%

Also tested:
Five-turn Bristol, or no-name,
knot (doubled line): 148% 
Slim Beauty (single line): 94% 
Albright (single line): 94%


*Line-to-line splice, for joining lines of similar size*

Winner: J knot 67%

Also tested: 
Eight-turn Blood knot: 63% 
Back-to-back five-turn Uni knot: 62% 
Double surgeon&#8217;s knot: 61%


*Terminal loop knot, for tying on a lure or fly that needs freer movement with a loop at the eye.* 

Winner: Rapala knot: 89%

Also tested: 
Nonslip mono loop: 86% 
Homer Rhode loop: 80%
Five-turn Duncan loop: 60%


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Yeah and like I said, thats the knot they use out west fishing for the bigguns. Makes it easier to tie if you hang a weight on the lure hook while tying.. Palomar seems like a fine knot and sure is popular. I've just never seen a need to change anything.
> 
> btw what did I win????
> 
> ...


You sir win an exclusive cd of "Photog sings the hits of Motown!"


----------

